# are they boys, girls, or one of each?



## lmoubre (Jul 19, 2011)

I have two kittens, but not sure of their sex. Can anyone tell from the pictures? The gray one has no tail, was born that way. I think I have one of each, but they are young, so it isn't obvious. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

B&W looks like a girl to me and grey, a boy.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

going from their faces the grey kitten has a masculine face and the Black & White one has a feminine face


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Merenwenrago said:


> going from their faces the grey kitten has a masculine face and the Black & White one has a feminine face


Well im pretty sure your looking at the wrong end there....lol........should have gone to Specsavers eh...best wishes.........Chris....::


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

I would've said grey boy, black and white girl too. They're adorable, by the way!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Merenwenrago said:


> going from their faces the grey kitten has a masculine face and the Black & White one has a feminine face


Oh hun ... bless ya  :lol:

Have you had them to the vets hun? Only, and I don't mean to cause offence or anything but their ears look a bit dirty, possibly earmites? I'm sure the vet will sex them for you too on top of a health check


----------



## lmoubre (Jul 19, 2011)

They haven't been to the vet yet. I think they are just now about six weeks old, so I will be making an apt for them in the next week or so. Any other way to tell about mites other than dirty ears? I looked in their ears and didn't see any dirt, maybe the pictures just look that way. I didn't see anything that looked like a bug either. They seem dry and clean, but I will have them to the vet soon.
As for ragg's post, I put a picture of both ends, so which end did I miss? lol
Thanks to everyone who answered. I will post for sure what they are after the vet says.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lmoubre said:


> They haven't been to the vet yet. I think they are just now about six weeks old, so I will be making an apt for them in the next week or so. Any other way to tell about mites other than dirty ears? I looked in their ears and didn't see any dirt, maybe the pictures just look that way. I didn't see anything that looked like a bug either. They seem dry and clean, but I will have them to the vet soon.
> As for ragg's post, I put a picture of both ends, so which end did I miss? lol
> Thanks to everyone who answered. I will post for sure what they are after the vet says.


They look a fair bit older than that  Possibly 10 weeks plus :thumbup: But pictures can be deceiving, so don't take that as gospel. Again your vet should be able to age them for you.

Ear mites looks a bit like coffee granule coloured wax, you won't actually see and bugs just the dark coloured wax. If they scratch their ears frequently that's also a sign. Usually where there are ear mites they're are worms and fleas too :scared: A vet check sooner than next week is a better idea, then if they do have any parasites they won't annoy them for much longer, or get worse.

I think Rags was replying to another poster


----------



## lmoubre (Jul 19, 2011)

It is possible that they are older. I found them when they had just started moving around with their eyes open about five weeks ago. I thought our cat was pregnant, and noticed her "loose weight" maybe a week or two before I found her hiding place for them. They have been inside since then, and I have gotten rid of fleas already. They aren't scratching their ears, and I don't see wax. They seem dry and clean. Worms are possible, as I have noticed their tummies seem bloated. But that may be because they eat like they are starving and are little pigs! I leave them kitten dry food all day and give them soft food twice a day. I will call the vet tomorrow and get them in as soon as he can. Thanks so much for the advice. Ashes and Patches thank you too!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lmoubre said:


> It is possible that they are older. I found them when they had just started moving around with their eyes open about five weeks ago. I thought our cat was pregnant, and noticed her "loose weight" maybe a week or two before I found her hiding place for them. They have been inside since then, and I have gotten rid of fleas already. They aren't scratching their ears, and I don't see wax. They seem dry and clean. Worms are possible, as I have noticed their tummies seem bloated. But that may be because they eat like they are starving and are little pigs! I leave them kitten dry food all day and give them soft food twice a day. I will call the vet tomorrow and get them in as soon as he can. Thanks so much for the advice. Ashes and Patches thank you too!


bloated tummies are a cause of worms, and i would say they are older than 6 weeks as their eyes are changing colour. also i agree that the blue is a boy and b/w a girl, but they are very pretty


----------



## lmoubre (Jul 19, 2011)

After looking at the pictures I posted enlarged, I see what you meant by their ears looking dirty. It does look dirty in the picture, but I think it must be a trick of lighting because I don't see it when I look at the actual cats. Still, I will have them checked ASAP. If the vet can't get me in within a couple days, should I go ahead and get a wormer medication for them, or just wait?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

grey = girl
b/w = boy

the way to tell is..the "openings".. the females are closer together than the males.


----------



## lmoubre (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you all for answering. We went to the vet yesterday. You were all half right!  They are both boys, according to the vet. :smile5: They did not have worms, or ear mites. Just dirty ears and too full bellies. The vet recommended that I wash out their ears with a rinse for cats. They got their first set of shots, and will be going again in 3 weeks. In 4 weeks, they will be fixed. Hopefully it will be soon enough so they won't spray. I was considering re-homing one, if they were both boys. However, the vet thought if they get neutered early, that spraying should not be a problem. She said they are very healthy. Thank you all for the great advice!


----------

